# Wyoming Wildlife.



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

My old man, Fixed Blade Sr. Went out cross-country skiing and took these photos not to far from his house. They are pretty cool so I thought I would share.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like grand teton national park to me, you guys live there?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Is that one of those "big coyotes"?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Love that place.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I climbed that one!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Looks like grand teton national park to me, you guys live there?


My dad live in Jackson. I wish I lived up there.



Loke said:


> Is that one of those "big coyotes"?


Sr. got within 40 yrds of this coyote, he said it could care less he was there. The coyotes have to be extra fluffy with the 30 below temps they get there. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Loke said:


> Is that one of those "big coyotes"?


I'm not sure, we need more confirmation. Next time he should take his rifle to confirm this species. :?


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Dang! Cool.


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

Very nice remindes me of when i lived in Island Park wildlife everywhere!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

The first shot is breathtaking. The rest are way cool, but that first one humbles me.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Loah have you ever been to grand teton national park? The picture doesn't even come close to doing it justice. Plus the fishing their is fantastic. :wink:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Very cool pictures.... the moose are awesome.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice Moose!!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good job on the pic's fixed blade..!!!  

Those were taken with a normal type camera? Nice close-up on the 'muse'.. :mrgreen:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I actually think its a pretty fancy camera, but I asked the old man how far the "muse" were and the answer was only 50 yrds.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I love those pic of the mooses. cant wait to go after one of them.


----------

